#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Нужна ли передача на мантру?

## Санников

Подскажите, пожалуйста, нужна ли передача на чтение мантры ОМ МАНИ ПЕМЕ ХУМ? Есть ли вообще какое то разделение на мантры, требующие передачи и не требующие таковой? Спасибо

----------


## Игорь Канунников

Обсуждалось много раз. Можно поискать в архиве форума.

Но что касается мантры "ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЕ ХУМ" дело обстоит весьма запутанно.

Например мой учитель утверждает, что передача необходима (+ до этого, прибежище и обет бодхичиты), а уважаемый мной тувинский лама Тензин Чинба сказал, что это единственная мантра на чтение которой передача не требуется. 

Для себя сделал следующий вывод - читать "мани" регулярно без передачи, а когда будет "лунг" читайть еще чаще.

----------

Дондог (23.07.2016)

----------


## matoos

Посмотрите в вопросах-ответах на сайте Геше-ла, кажется там этот вопрос освещался.

----------


## Asanga

На распространенные мантры Будды Шакьямуни, Белой и Зеленой Тары, Ваджрасаттвы, Аволакитешвары, Манджушри передачи не требуется. Слышал это неоднократно от многих уважаемых учителей из разных школ тибетского буддизма.

----------

Антончик (28.07.2017)

----------


## ullu

Можно читать и без передачи, но с передачей работает ещё лучше.

Вообще же если читать мантры без передачи то они просто не будут работать.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, нужна ли передача на чтение мантры ОМ МАНИ ПЕМЕ ХУМ? Есть ли вообще какое то разделение на мантры, требующие передачи и не требующие таковой? Спасибо


Разделение есть, и связано, прежде всего, с обетами тех Просветленных, мантры которых читаешь. Авалокитешвара, Зеленая Тара, Гуру Ринпоче давали специфичный обет - что каждый, кто призовет их, вне зависимости от своего звания и положения, а также духовных заслуг, сможет получить помощь. Именно поэтому их мантры считаются открытыми.

А посвящения на них даются для того, чтобы передать благословение линии тех Учителей, что стоят за передающим. Понятно, что при таком разе мантра будет работать более мощно. Но также, если у вас, в вашем потоке сознания уже есть сильная связь (безо всякого посвящения), например, с Тарой (и велика спонтанная преданность Ей), мантра также может быть очень эффективной :Smilie: .

----------

Dorje Dugarov (07.08.2017), Говинда (30.05.2017), Дондог (23.07.2016)

----------


## Asanga

Как работают мантры вообще никто не знает. Бывало когда обычные крестьяне читая мантры (даже неправильно) достигали результатов. Как говорил Атиша, вера нужна, если вера есть то любая мантра поможет, если ее нет, то сколько не получай передач толку не будет.

----------

Yeshe (03.06.2017)

----------


## Socalledi

А. Берзину в Москве в 2006 г. задавался вопрос о смысле лунгов. Ответ был, что смысл в особом чувстве сопричастности линии преемственности, похожем на сопричастность к своей собственной семье.

А вообще не знаю, но догадываюсь, что просто молиться мантрой, например, Авалокитешваре - это сколько угодно, а вот практиковать тантру того же Авалокитешвары - это уже извини, дорогой...

----------

Дондог (23.07.2016)

----------


## Asanga

> А. Берзину в Москве в 2006 г. задавался вопрос о смысле лунгов. Ответ был, что смысл в особом чувстве сопричастности линии преемственности, похожем на сопричастность к своей собственной семье.


В Контексте того вопроса, Берзин рассказывал про лунг на обширный текст с комментариями, это конечно деталь, но отличительная в контексте вопроса о мантрах. Если каким либо способом мы узнаем о мантре, то фактически у нас уже есть кармическая связь с ней.



> А вообще не знаю, но догадываюсь, что просто молиться мантрой, например, Авалокитешваре - это сколько угодно, а вот практиковать тантру того же Авалокитешвары - это уже извини, дорогой...


абсолютно верно, практиковать тантру можно только после ванга, на худой конец хотя бы лунг с обязательством в будущем получить ванг.

----------

Дондог (23.07.2016)

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Как работают мантры вообще никто не знает. Бывало когда обычные крестьяне читая мантры (даже неправильно) достигали результатов. Как говорил Атиша, вера нужна, если вера есть то любая мантра поможет, если ее нет, то сколько не получай передач толку не будет


.

Ну, на самом деле, как работают  мантры (то есть принцип), известно. Вопрос в другом - чтобы оценить условия каждого живого существа при работе с мантрой, нужно обладать колоссальной ясностью. Потому что дело не в вере как таковой, она лишь предполагает достаточную преданность и открытость действию мантры здесь и сейчас. Дело в кармической связи практикующего с тем или иным методом, в том, каков потенциал этой связи. Поэтому подчас неграмотные крестьяне проявляют активность в Мантрайоге. Но удивляться этому - значит обладать слишком узким виденьем реальности (например, быть обусловленным необходимостью и важностью образования как условия успешной практики). Короче, удивляются этому люди ограниченные, и чем сильнее удивление, тем, значит, сильнее была ограниченность :Smilie: . Не зря многие ламы при разделении заслуг в конце практики часто говорят "силой неохватного разнообразия взаимозависимых проявлений".

----------


## Asanga

> Ну, на самом деле, как работают мантры (то есть принцип), известно


Замечательно, остается только им воспользоваться, однако не видно что-то большого количества успешных результатов :-).



> Дело в кармической связи практикующего с тем или иным методом, в том, каков потенциал этой связи. Поэтому подчас неграмотные крестьяне проявляют активность в Мантрайоге.


Кто бы спорил про предрасположенности, но сразу говорить, что именно поэтому крестьяне достигают успеха, - это безосновательно и одно из другого не следует. :-)

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Во-первых, я не обобщаю хдесь крестьян :Smilie: )))))))))))))

Сословность в данность случае - лишь символ неграмотности, условий, далеких от монастырской науки :Smilie: ))))))))))))))))

Во-вторых, обобщать в Мантаряне вообще - наблагодарное дело, поэтому вам не советую (если вы не делаете отрицательный вывод, что из чего не следует для крестьян, то имеете в виду и положительный вариант суждения, а для меня они оба бессмысленны - потому как абстрактны).  А Мантраяне все индивидуально.




> однако не видно что-то большого количества успешных результатов :-).


А что вам вообще "там" видно? Что посоветовать? Смените точку зрения :Smilie: )))))))))) Вы так написали, как будто я, говоря об известности механизма работы мантр, думаю, что это нечто внешнее, объективированное, что можно взять, как вещь, и использовать. Нет, это не ко мне. Позитивизьмом не страдаю. Известность механизма далеко не предполагает его доступность для большинства :Smilie: ))))))))))))))

И конечно, не в силу "засекреченности". Но вы же и так умный, чё вам объяснять?

----------


## Вова Л.

> На распространенные мантры Будды Шакьямуни, Белой и Зеленой Тары, Ваджрасаттвы, Аволакитешвары, Манджушри передачи не требуется. Слышал это неоднократно от многих уважаемых учителей из разных школ тибетского буддизма.


А можно перечислить кто конкретно из "многих уважаемых учителей" это говорил?

----------


## Asanga

Например слышал это в 1996 году от Чокьи Нима Ринпоче и в 1995 от Чжамьяна Кьенце. Предполагаю, их вы должны знать.

----------

Дондог (23.07.2016)

----------


## Asanga

> Во-вторых, обобщать в Мантаряне вообще - наблагодарное дело, поэтому вам не советую (если вы не делаете отрицательный вывод, что из чего не следует для крестьян, то имеете в виду и положительный вариант суждения, а для меня они оба бессмысленны - потому как абстрактны). А *Мантраяне все индивидуально*.


Ну вот и славно. Остается только согласиться и придать этим утверждением законченность данному треду.
Особенно спасиба за советы про смену точки зрения. Как никак, личное пожелание, жаль что немного хамоватое. Но это мне наверное из-за моей точки зрения показалось :-)))).

----------


## Вова Л.

> Например слышал это в 1996 году от Чокьи Нима Ринпоче и в 1995 от Чжамьяна Кьенце. Предполагаю, их вы должны знать.


Спасибо.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

В соседнем треде в "Общем разделе" "Тибетскаго буддизма" я вывесил садхану Белой Тары. Так вот мой Учитель Еше Лодой Ринпоче говорит, что ее может практиковать каждый, кто желает принести пользу живым существам, не имея никакого специального на то посвящения.

----------

Дондог (23.07.2016)

----------


## Дорже Дроло

> На распространенные мантры Будды Шакьямуни, Белой и Зеленой Тары, Ваджрасаттвы, Аволакитешвары, Манджушри передачи не требуется. Слышал это неоднократно от многих уважаемых учителей из разных школ тибетского буддизма.


На Ваджрасаттву определенно требуется. Я получал.

----------


## Гелек

> На Ваджрасаттву определенно требуется. Я получал.


Разные учителя озвучивают разные вещи в разных контекстах. Никакого универсального справочника "требуется/не требуется" не существует. Некоторые учителя не рекомендуют практиковать Ваджрасаттву и без наличия посвящения, а некоторые рекомендуют начинать практику задолго до того, как появится возможность получить устную передачу.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.05.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Разные учителя озвучивают разные вещи в разных контекстах. Никакого универсального справочника "требуется/не требуется" не существует. Некоторые учителя не рекомендуют практиковать Ваджрасаттву и без наличия посвящения, а некоторые рекомендуют начинать практику задолго до того, как появится возможность получить устную передачу.


Если делать именно "практику" Ваджрасаттвы (я помница лет "цать" тому..- по разным поводам- ближе к мильёну набубнил), то там существует т.н. 4 силы (раскаянье, мантра, пребывание в "чистоте" (Божественная Гордость), и "решимость"- (марьванна- я так больше не буду..)
Отсель для именно "делания" сей практики- без "вангов- лунгов"- никак  :Frown:

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Если делать именно "практику" Ваджрасаттвы (я помница лет "цать" тому..- по разным поводам- ближе к мильёну набубнил), то там существует т.н. 4 силы (раскаянье, мантра, пребывание в "чистоте" (Божественная Гордость), и "решимость"- (марьванна- я так больше не буду..)
> Отсель для именно "делания" сей практики- без "вангов- лунгов"- никак


А были какие-нибудь результаты или ощущения от такого количества начитки?

----------


## Дубинин

> А были какие-нибудь результаты или ощущения от такого количества начитки?


Даже не знаю, как с нынешних позиций своих и сказать..?
Постараюсь с "тех" позиций- да были:
1. некая тонкая гордость- "профи- не как все" (её то-же надо чистить и "заслуги посвящать" в конце- тщательней (не оставляя себе) - как противоядие)
2. появляется стабильность большая того- "что практикуешь" (из "взрослого"- Природа Ума, Божественная Гордость, Дзогчен)
3. Глубже (на своей шкуре) понимаешь- те состояния и достижения- о которых слышал или читал в намтарах и пр..
(из мистического: кармическая "ответка" приходит раньше- почти сразу- за какой- то косяк..)
(там много всего меняется, но не для таких как я- нынешнего- ха-ха- гы- гы.. :Frown: )

----------

Денис Васильевич (31.05.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Даже не знаю, как с нынешних позиций своих и сказать..?
> Постараюсь с "тех" позиций- да были:
> 1. некая тонкая гордость- "профи- не как все" (её то-же надо чистить и "заслуги посвящать" в конце- тщательней (не оставляя себе) - как противоядие)
> 2. появляется стабильность большая того- "что практикуешь" (из "взрослого"- Природа Ума, Божественная Гордость, Дзогчен)
> 3. Глубже (на своей шкуре) понимаешь- те состояния и достижения- о которых слышал или читал в намтарах и пр..
> (из мистического: кармическая "ответка" приходит раньше- почти сразу- за какой- то косяк..)
> (там много всего меняется, но не для таких как я- нынешнего- ха-ха- гы- гы..)


А было такое, что втягивались в чтение и не спешили, ну когда-же закончится, а наоборот некое удовольствие, блаженство получали от чтения? Было ли потом после прочтения некая тишина ума, мирное такое состояние?

----------


## Дубинин

> А было такое, что втягивались в чтение и не спешили, ну когда-же закончится, а наоборот некое удовольствие, блаженство получали от чтения? Было ли потом после прочтения некая тишина ума, мирное такое состояние?


Не, я уже тогда взрослый был мальчик- бывший в нескольких Центрах. поездивший по индиям и индивидуально обсудившим с Ламами всякие тонкости.. и от сюда такой косяк как "когда- же закончится" или "ура сделал"- я умел на взлёте сбивать- у нас всё по "взрослому было" с раскаянием грамотным (не я плохой, а "вах!- плохой последствий какой.."), с "очищающими потоками- разной тонкости очистки", с погружением в мантру и "гордость", с намерением пребывать в "гордости" при повторных условиях для "косяков", с "неоставлением себе ничего" в конце..

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.05.2017), Денис Васильевич (31.05.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Не, я уже тогда взрослый был мальчик- бывший в нескольких Центрах. поездивший по индиям и индивидуально обсудившим с Ламами всякие тонкости.. и от сюда такой косяк как "когда- же закончится" или "ура сделал"- я умел на взлёте сбивать- у нас всё по "взрослому было" с раскаянием грамотным (не я плохой, а "вах!- плохой последствий какой.."), с "очищающими потоками- разной тонкости очистки", с погружением в мантру и "гордость", с намерением пребывать в "гордости" при повторных условиях для "косяков", с "неоставлением себе ничего" в конце..


Я спросил о Ваших состояниях, так как хотел сравнить из своего опыта. Раньше я был православным, поначалу мне было в тяжесть читать утреннее и вечернее молитвенные правила, а спустя время, я втянулся, перестал замечать время, типа да когда же оно закончится, уже такие мысли не возникали)). Я наоборот стал получать удовольствие от молитвы. Ум стал концентрироваться на молитве, перестали хаотичные мысли возникать, я мог спокойно направить внимание на слова молитвы и даже в этом был какой-то кайф, мне стало нравится молиться)). После прочтения молитвенного правила, возникало мирное состояние, тишина ума, даже комната казалась светлее)).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.05.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Я спросил о Ваших состояниях, так как хотел сравнить из своего опыта. Раньше я был православным, поначалу мне было в тяжесть читать утреннее и вечернее молитвенные правила, а спустя время, я втянулся, перестал замечать время, типа да когда же оно закончится, уже такие мысли не возникали)). Я наоборот стал получать удовольствие от молитвы. Ум стал концентрироваться на молитве, перестали хаотичные мысли возникать, я мог спокойно направить внимание на слова молитвы и даже в этом был какой-то кайф, мне стало нравится молиться)). После прочтения молитвенного правила, возникало мирное состояние, тишина ума, даже комната казалась светлее)).


У меня период- "терпи- делай- потом разберёшься"- всегда довольно короткий был (свободо- любив ибо..), и поэтому при малейшем "терпи- делай"- я тут же пытался "ништяки"-  реализации обрести.. (период "терпи- делай" у меня секунды длится)

----------

Денис Васильевич (31.05.2017)

----------


## Гелек

> то там существует т.н. 4 силы


Четыре силы нужны для любой очистительной махаянской практики. У них сутрическое происхождение и они в классическом варианте перечислены в 'Сутре о четырёх факторах' (https://dharmarakshita.org/2013/10/12/4factorssutra/) самим Буддой - где божественная гордость не упоминается никак (потому что это сутра, а не тантра).

----------


## Йен

> Я спросил о Ваших состояниях, так как хотел сравнить из своего опыта. Раньше я был православным, поначалу мне было в тяжесть читать утреннее и вечернее молитвенные правила, а спустя время, я втянулся, перестал замечать время, типа да когда же оно закончится, уже такие мысли не возникали)). Я наоборот стал получать удовольствие от молитвы. Ум стал концентрироваться на молитве, перестали хаотичные мысли возникать, я мог спокойно направить внимание на слова молитвы и даже в этом был какой-то кайф, мне стало нравится молиться)). После прочтения молитвенного правила, возникало мирное состояние, тишина ума, даже комната казалась светлее)).


Это эффект от сосредоточения ума на объекте, при декламации сутт в монастыре такое почти всегда происходит, если ум хорошо сосредотачивается, там еще практика самадхи по десять минут включена, что тоже помогает дополнительно успокоить ум и обрести временное ощущения счастья и умиротворения ) Все это хорошо, но сансарно, поэтому данные состояния используются для практики випассаны.

----------

Денис Васильевич (31.05.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Это эффект от сосредоточения ума на объекте, при декламации сутт в монастыре такое почти всегда происходит, если ум хорошо сосредотачивается, там еще практика самадхи по десять минут включена, что тоже помогает дополнительно успокоить ум и обрести временное ощущения счастья и умиротворения ) Все это хорошо, но сансарно, поэтому данные состояния используются для практики випассаны.


А есть состояние и выше этого, в плане блаженства? Вроде бы в джхане блаженство гораздо сильнее, или как правильно написать, выше что ли.

----------


## Йен

> А есть состояние и выше этого, в плане блаженства? Вроде бы в джхане блаженство гораздо сильнее, или как правильно написать, выше что ли.


Конечно есть. У сосредоточения разные уровни: предварительное сосредоточение, сосредоточение доступа и "поглощение" - то что в джхане. Наивысшее сансарное состояние - прекращения чувствования и восприятия.

----------

Денис Васильевич (31.05.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Четыре силы нужны для любой очистительной махаянской практики. У них сутрическое происхождение и они в классическом варианте перечислены в 'Сутре о четырёх факторах' (https://dharmarakshita.org/2013/10/12/4factorssutra/) самим Буддой - где божественная гордость не упоминается никак (потому что это сутра, а не тантра).


Тогда причём здесь мантра? (четыре силы и делать без тантры.., а с мантрой- "сила опоры"- это не "три ратны и бодхичитта" а "божественная гордость")

----------


## Гелек

> Тогда причём здесь мантра? (четыре силы и делать без тантры.., а с мантрой- "сила опоры"- это не "три ратны и бодхичитта" а "божественная гордость


Мантра – лишь одна из множества форм силы _лекарства_ (куда также входит миллион других возможных практик - как из сутры, так и из тантры).

Что до силы опоры применительно к Ваджрасаттве, большинство текстов однозначно все равно описывают её именно как прибежище и бодхичитту. Примеры из текстов:

Чокьи Дракпа, комментарий к предварительным практикам Лонгчен Ньингтиг:




> Первая из четырех сил – это сила опоры. (...) С желанием достичь просветления ради блага всех существ, визуализируйте себя в своей обычной форме. (...) Затем, понимая что посредством опоры на тебя, Лама Ваджрасаттва, и принятия тебя в качестве прибежища и опоры с однонаправленной верой все наши неблагие действия будут очищены, мы молимся: "Позаботься обо мне и всех остальных существах! Присматривай за нами! Очисти все наши неблагие действия и завесы!" Молитесь с подобной мощной преданностью, чтобы на глазах выступили слезы".


В другой части того же комментария:




> В качестве силы опоры выступает доверие к полю заслуг в качестве метода очищения ваших вредоносных действий.


Его Святейшество Далай-лама XIV, комментарий на практику *Ваджрасаттвы* (1984 год):




> Сила опоры – это прибежище и порождение альтруистического намерения достичь просветления. Применительно к прибежищу существуют обширные объяснения относительно внешнего, внутреннего и тайного прибежищ. В одной процедуре мы обращаемся за прибежищем к Будде, Дхарме и духовной общине, которые уже были порождены в потоках умов других существ. Прибежище в чем-то внешнем называется _причинной_ процедурой обращения за прибежищем; это подразумевает обращение за прибежищем к Будде, Дхарме и духовной общине, которые будут порождены в потоке нашего ума в будущем.
> 
> В причином прибежище – когда мы обращаемся за прибежищем на внешнем уровне – целью является достижение нами буддовости. В будущем мы достигнем Будды, Дхармы и духовной общины.
> 
> Другой фактор, относящийся к силе опоры – это альтруизм. Когда мы думаем только о себе, охват наших помыслов очень мал, но когда мы думаем о стольких других существах, о скольких можем, настрой наш гораздо обширнее. Чтобы породить благой помысел альтруизма, мы следуем семизвенным сущностным наставлениям по [ порождению бодхичитты посредством] причин и следствий. Это один из методов для порождения альтруистического настроя; другой метод – осуществление практики уравнивания и замены себя и других.
> 
> Если у нас есть небольшой опыт практики помыслов, задействованных в обращении за прибежищем и альтруизме, то при выполнении практики Ваджрасаттвы, о которой я сегодня буду говорить, мы, начиная с прибежища и порождения альтруистического настроя, в силу своей предшествующей практики будем подлинно тронуты. Таким образом, нам необходимо постоянно осуществлять практику прибежища и альтруизма. Если у нас нет подобного опыта, то при чтении нами текста все ограничится просто словами, и ум не будет тронут, так что особого воздействия не будет. Таким образом, необходимо постоянно использовать практику прибежища и развития альтруизма в качестве внутренней структуры нашей повседневной практики.


Дуджом Ринпоче (объяснения по очистительной практике Ваджрасаттвы из предварительных практик Кхандро Ньингтиг, где Ваджрасаттва визуализируется над макушкой):




> Такова, стало быть, сила опоры – визуализировать Учителя Ваджрасаттву как подлинно присутствующего, принять в нём прибежище с однонаправленным уважением, и, никогда не оставляя бодхичитту, размышлять над смыслом мантры.


Мингьюр Ринпоче, объяснения по практике Ваджрасаттвы:




> У силы опоры есть два аспекта. Первый - относительная бодхичитты устремления: "Почему я выполняю эту практику? Ради кого я практикую? Я хочу выполнять эту практику, чтобы достичь просветления и помочь всем живым существам достичь просветления". Таким образом утверждается наша безмерная мотивация и укрепляется наша решимость. Эта опора исходит с нашей собственной стороны.
> 
> Вторая опора исходит со стороны Ваджрасаттвы. Мы представляем, что он сидит прямо у нас над головой. (...) Мы обращаемся к Ваджрасаттве, который отражает нашу отвагу, готовую с состраданием, мудростью и равностностью узреть наши неблагие активности, и помогает нам установить связь с нашей собственной ясностью.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.05.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

И что? в этих общих комментариях- разве нет прибежища в Ваджрасттве? А для реализации этого прибежища- нужен ванг, а ванг получают с мотивацией "бодхичитты" *до* ванга, а не после. И плод ванга- "переживание божества" собственно заменяет всё остальное "прибежище" (а куски общих комментов "за всё хорошое"- дабы "не забыли мотивацию"- это аргумент конечно)) (если чел вообще не то- что мотивацию, а перестал хоть на миг переживать себя божеством, а стал переживать себя "человеком- с бодхичиттой или без..")) (вульгарно для тех кто не в теме это трактуют как "оставление бодхичитты" и "не медитация на пустоту"), то этот человек утратил  обет тантры- и говорить больше не о чем)

----------


## Anthony

> На Ваджрасаттву определенно требуется. Я получал.


Не «определенно». Ваджрасаттвы много разного в нендрах, а нендры некоторые и без передачи делать можно.
И ваще... в тибетском буддизме не все так однозначно. Один лама одно скажет, другой - другое. Вот и выбирай, что ближе по душе.
Но если дают мантру, то ясен пень, лучше опередачиться.

----------


## Алсу

> Отсель для именно "делания" сей практики- без "вангов- лунгов"- никак


Да. В классической системе тантраяны для тантриков/йогинов это полное посвящение внутри учительской линии (парампара). 
Для остальных есть допустимый вариант практика в "ожидании посвящения".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.06.2017)

----------


## Choi

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, нужна ли передача на чтение мантры ОМ МАНИ ПЕМЕ ХУМ? Есть ли вообще какое то разделение на мантры, требующие передачи и не требующие таковой? Спасибо


На чтение "шестисложного дхарани Великого Сияния" ОМ МА НИ ПАД МЭ ХУМ нужна передача, даже Будда озаботился её получением. Приведу отрывок из "Рассказанная Буддой махаянской вайпулья сутры Драгоценного Царя":



> О благой муж! Это шестисложное дхарани Великого Сияния заключает в себе сокровенную сущность коренного сознания бодхисаттвы-махасаттвы Авалокитешвары! Если ты постигнешь эту сокровенную сущность его коренного сознания, то ты постигнешь освобождение!
> [...]
> О благой муж! Я помню, как в далёком прошлом в поисках этого дхарани я обошёл миры, число которых было подобно числу мельчайших пылинок, которые только есть во вселенной. Я сделал подношения бесчисленным [...] татхагатам. Находясь там, где находились все эти татхагаты, я ни разу не слышал этой мантры. В те времена в мир явился будда, которого звали [...] Ратноттама. [Узрев этого будду] я заплакал. Тогда тот [...] татхагата сказал мне: "О благой муж! Тебе не следует плакать! Ступай к [...] татхагате Падмоттаме. Тому будде известно это шестисложное дхарани Великого Сияния".
> О благой муж! Тогда я покинул татхагату Ратноттама и направился в страну татхагаты Падмоттамы. Прибыв в его страну, я поклонился тому будде, лбом коснувшись его стоп. Сложив ладони, я обратился к нему с такими словами: "Я хочу, чтобы ты, о Почитаемый Миром, научил меня  шестисложному дхарани Великого Сияния. Эта царственная мантра является матерью всех прочих мантр. Только лишь памятование о её названии позволяет без остатка уничтожить все омрачения, болезни и последствия совершённых в прошлом дурных поступков, а также достичь бодхи! Именно по этому ныне я столь сильно страдаю. Я прошёл бесчисленные миры, но ни где не смог обрести эту мантру! Именно по этому я явился сюда!".
> Тогда татхагата Падмоттама так восхвалил так восхвалил благие качества и добродетели этого шестисложного дхарани Великого Сияния: "О благой муж! Я могу сосчитать все мельчайшие пылинки, которые только есть в бесчисленных мирах. О благой муж! Заслуги же, которые порождает только лишь однократное повторение этого шестисложного дхарани Великого Сияния, я не могу сосчитать".
> [...]
> Татхагата Падмоттама сказал мне: "О благой муж! Знай, что, обойдя бесчисленные [...] миры, однажды я пришёл туда, где находился будда Амитаюс. Сложив ладони на груди, обратившись лицом к нему, я стал просить его даровать мне учение, рыдая и проливая слёзы. Узрев меня, будда Амитаюс сказал мне: "О благой муж! Тебе следует осуществлять йогу созерцания и практики этой шестисложной мантры Великого Сияния!" Я ответил ему: "Я непременно буду её осуществлять!"
> [...]
> Бодхисаттва Авалокитешвара сказал Почитаемому Миром Амитаюсу: "Эту Дхарму невозможно обрести, не узрев мандалу! (здесь следует рассказ бодхисаттвы Авалокитешвары о том, "каким образом познать чистую мандалу" и в конце)
> ...


Разумеется вам ни кто не запретит купить сутру в магазине и читать её вместе с "шестисложным дхарани Великого Сияния", к тому же е.с. Далай-лама рекомендовал её читать наряду с другими мантрами http://abhidharma.ru/A/Tantra/Content/Cadhana/0002.htm 
О том, какие бывают мантры и на какие из них вам нужна передача, этот вопрос лучше адресовать своему учителю. Из общих наставлений можно почитать здесь http://buddadharma.blogspot.ru/searc...8F%D0%BD%D0%B0

----------

Ometoff (22.06.2017)

----------


## Леон И

> На чтение "шестисложного дхарани Великого Сияния" ОМ МА НИ ПАД МЭ ХУМ нужна передача, даже Будда озаботился её получением


Насколько владею информацией - специальная передача на нее не требуется.

Т.к. ее любой может прочитать на камнях и скалах, для чего ее там специально и пишут монахи и миряне.

Пишут для прочтения всеми живыми существами, человеческими и не-человеческими.

Существует древний камень с первой записью этой мантры, начертанный самим Падмасамбхавой, для всех тибетцев.

Здесь его упоминают - https://youtu.be/SWLHLWqnrTU?t=1248

Тут тонкость в другом, махамантр освобождения несколько в ваджраяне.

Конкретную определяют астрологически, согласно году рождения.

Дживе может быть нужна совсем иная ваджраня мантра, например Тары и тп.

----------


## Леон И

Информация к размышлению, 

перевел в гугл транслейте, т.к. многие не владеют английским:

https://goo.gl/jH1J74

----------


## Леон И

> Информация к размышлению. Тхеравада воводел 19 века. Что дальше?


Ничего дальше, 

только и научились оскорблять чужие традиции.

Тхеравада древледел 4 века до нашей эры.

См. Энциклопедия Философия буддизма — Российская академия наук Институт философии / Редакционная коллегия: M. Т. Степанянц (ответственный редактор), В. Г. Лысенко (заместитель ответственного редактора), С. М. Аникеева, Л. Б. Карелова, А. И. Кобзев, А. В. Никитин, A.A. Терентьев, В. К. Шохин / 2011 г. 

"История Тхеравады восходит к первым серьезным разногласиям в буддийской общине, соотносимым с так называемым 2-м буддийским собором в Вайшали и Паталипутре, который состоялся, вероятно, в самом конце IV века до нашей эры… Типитака тхеравадинов, запись которой на средне-индийском языке пали началась с I века до нашей эры., является наиболее полным и авторитетным собранием канонических текстов „Трех корзин“ в сравнении с другими буддийскими школами"

----------


## Леон И

> *Леон И* пишет:
> 
> Болтовня, никаких доказательств нет. Язык пали - выдуманный язык, Будда говорил на магадхи и санскрите, ни о каком пали никто тогда не слышал.


Язык магадхи был уже мертвым ко времени записи.

Пали конечно искусственный язык, выверенный пракрит.

Только язык записи не влияет на само вероучение.

Будда и на классическом санскрите не говорил, 

на гибридном позднем буддийском санскрите тоже не говорил.

Санскрит Будды был эпического периода, 

тоже мертвым ко времени записи типитаки.

Также см. Новая философская энциклопедия: в 4 т. / Институт философии РАН; Национальный общественно-научный фонд; Председатель научно-редакционного совета В.С. Степин. — испр. и допол. — М.: Мысль, 2010 г.

"Самый известный из индийских правителей, Ашока (3 век до нашей эры), покровительствовал тхераваде и поддержал миссионерское начинание, которое принесло ее в Шри-Ланку и в Юго-Восточную Азию, где она стала преобладающей формой буддизма, существующей и поныне... К 3 веку до нашей эры доктрина и практика тхеравады были в основном сформированы и отражены в каноне Типитака"

Так что поменьше болтайте и поменьше повторяйте чепуху с форумов дхарма.орг и ясный свет.

----------


## Леон И

> Болтовня, типа: "русские хакеры выбрали Трампа".


Кал, типа не смыт.

----------


## Леон И

> Просьба модераторам удалить все посты *Леон И* из этой темы, так как это чистый троллинг. Свои следы кормления тролля, я удалю за собой сам


Ну допустим, что кто-то из модерации поверит этой твоей легенде 

и удалит мои сообщения.

Даже те, что непосредственно про мантру.

Что изменится то, ведь научные АИ про тхераваду везде опубликованы.

Как ты собираешься с ними бороться, конкретно с ума сходить?

Германа встретишь на дхарма.орг, передай ему щелбан от меня,

дурному он тебя научил, да и не мог научить иному...

----------


## Харуказе

Раз уж здесь такая тема. Хотел спросить: можно ли давать читать дхарани из крия-тантры (Шурангама) человеку у которого нет прибежища?Будет ли от неё хоть какой-то эффект если у него нет стойкой веры?Тут вопрос в том что мне сказали, что этот человек может быть одержим (я не особо верю в эти вещи):в полнолуние он несёт несвязный бред, воет,мычит, и вообще не помнит что делал в этот день и может совершать разные поступки (не всегда благие мягко говоря). Был даже рекорд когда он неделю где-то слонялся,пил водку,гулял,тратил деньги и т.д,но из этого ничего не помнит. По-идее если он будет читать Дхарани Белозонтичной Тары,то омарчения вызванные демонами быстро пройдут (так говорят во всяком случае),но не будет ли непредвиденных эффектов в связи с тем что у него даже нет прибежища?Прибежище у него могу принять я или он может сделать это сам перед алтарём.

----------


## Харуказе

> Как профи в сих делах, могу сказать, что читать ему самому- не поможет (сначала может будет потише, а потом ещё сильнее вставлять будет), тут изгонять надо, и не або кому, а очень сильному, ибо случай серьёзный.


Ну и что ты за страшное колдунство там применял=)?Поил тёщиным борщом под мантры Крикорова из колонок?

----------


## Леон И

Нужны мантры защитников + специальные мантры изгнания.

Сопровождаемые специальными ритуальными манипуляциями.

Так обычно отчитывают в ваджраяне и боне.

Самостоятельно тоже можно очистится, если стать святым.

Или заключив сделку с иерархией темных сил, 

стоящими выше духовного супостата, конечно.

----------


## Альбина

> Ну и что ты за страшное колдунство там применял=)?Поил тёщиным борщом под мантры Крикорова из колонок?


На Вас тоже полнолуние влияет неблагоприятно?  :Confused: Где вот наш звездознатель, он бы сейчас рассказал, почему одним ужасно спокойно и по -домашнему в полную луну,а другим-неадекватно...

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.08.2017)

----------


## Харуказе

> На Вас тоже полнолуние влияет неблагоприятно? Где вот наш звездознатель, он бы сейчас рассказал, почему одним ужасно спокойно и по -домашнему в полную луну,а другим-неадекватно...


Да нет,мне всё равно. Просто я как-то в это особо никогда и не верил. Но в то что ни один демон не переживёт прослушивание "зайка моя" 20 раз подряд я уверен точно =).
P.S Кстати где-то читал, что в Гуантанамо самая страшная пытка была слушать Кристину Агилеру весь день.
http://www.stena.ee/blog/muzykalnaya...zaklyuchyonnyh

----------


## Харуказе

> Или заключив сделку с иерархией темных сил, 
> 
> стоящими выше духовного супостата, конечно.


Я точно всё еще на буддийском форуме?=)
Типа: старший аццкий сотона, избавь меня от младшего аццкого сотаны!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.08.2017)

----------


## Харуказе

Ладно, сегодня 7 августа, полная луна. Пойду проведаю этого человека.

----------


## Айрат

> Раз уж здесь такая тема. Хотел спросить: можно ли давать читать дхарани из крия-тантры (Шурангама) человеку у которого нет прибежища?Будет ли от неё хоть какой-то эффект если у него нет стойкой веры?Тут вопрос в том что мне сказали, что этот человек может быть одержим (я не особо верю в эти вещи):в полнолуние он несёт несвязный бред, воет,мычит, и вообще не помнит что делал в этот день и может совершать разные поступки (не всегда благие мягко говоря). Был даже рекорд когда он неделю где-то слонялся,пил водку,гулял,тратил деньги и т.д,но из этого ничего не помнит. По-идее если он будет читать Дхарани Белозонтичной Тары,то омарчения вызванные демонами быстро пройдут (так говорят во всяком случае),но не будет ли непредвиденных эффектов в связи с тем что у него даже нет прибежища?Прибежище у него могу принять я или он может сделать это сам перед алтарём.


Насколько я знаю, дхарани крийя-тантр можно читать всем. Насчет эффективности ее в данной ситуации сомневаюсь, но хуже не будет

----------


## Леон И

> Я точно всё еще на буддийском форуме?=)
> Типа: старший аццкий сотона, избавь меня от младшего аццкого сотаны!


В буддизме все это есть, просто вы буддизм плохо знаете.

Пакты с раджами якшей не тождественны контракту с демонами западного оккультизма.

Они могут быть просто в виде декламации сутты содержащий их имена или сюжеты.

А есть еще черная магия народов традиционно исповедующих буддизм, там вообще...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В буддизме все это есть, просто вы буддизм плохо знаете.
> 
> Пакты с раджами якшей не тождественны контракту с демонами западного оккультизма.
> 
> Они могут быть просто в виде декламации сутты содержащий их имена или сюжеты.
> 
> А есть еще черная магия народов традиционно исповедующих буддизм, там вообще...


Нет в буддизме ни _иерархии тёмных сил_, ни _сатаны_, ни _дэмонов_ в Вашем христианском понимании.

Возможно провести лишь определённые параллели некоторых нечеловеческих существ буддизма с античным понятием  _даймон_ (от греческого δαίμων - _божественно_).

----------


## Дубинин

> Нет в буддизме ни _иерархии тёмных сил_, ни _сатаны_, ни _дэмонов_ в Вашем христианском понимании.
> 
> Возможно провести лишь определённые параллели некоторых нечеловеческих существ буддизма с античным понятием  _даймон_ (от греческого δαίμων - _божественно_).


Как-же так, иерархия Мар - есть, главный Мара- источник всего, чего Люци приписывают, вредящие демоны и духи питающиеся жизненными силами есть, духи помогающие за "красные" сержимы- есть, а иерархии нет.. :Frown:  (жопа- есть, а слова "такого нет..)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.08.2017)

----------


## Леон И

> Нет в буддизме ни _иерархии тёмных сил_, ни _сатаны_, ни _дэмонов_ в Вашем христианском понимании.
> 
> Возможно провести лишь определённые параллели некоторых нечеловеческих существ буддизма с античным понятием  _даймон_ (от греческого δαίμων - _божественно_).


Еще как есть, 

есть сброшенные с горы Меру асуры, их все востоковедение ассоциирует с падшими ангелами, т.е. с демонами.

Причем как профессиональная буддология, так и индология, сходства очень заставляющие задуматься.

Есть легионы якшей разбойников, не принявших буддизм, одолевающих членов Сангхи, их иерархия тоже дана в суттах.

Есть семейство Мары, три дочери искусительницы, а также есть его Армия, описание которой типичное демоническое...

Мара вообще идентичен христианскому или мусульманскому дьяволу, это даже в энциклопедические издания ИФ РАН вошло.

В типитаке много чего есть еще, просто вы профан в данных вопросах, уж если вы профан в куда более простых вопросах )))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Как-же так, иерархия Мар - есть, главный Мара- источник всего, чего Люци приписывают, вредящие демоны и духи питающиеся жизненными силами есть, духи помогающие за "красные" сержимы- есть, а иерархии нет.. (жопа- есть, а слова "такого нет..)


Мара довольно высокое божество в камалока.
Очень много добродетелей совершил, чтоб такое рождение обрести..
Просто понятие блага, которое он доброжелает другим чисто марское.

Нечеловеческие существа разные есть, ну рождение у них такое. А отношение к ним именно античное, без жёстких категорий деления на абсолбтно добрых и абсолютно злых, без Бог-Сатона.
Буддизм и в этом плане - чисто античная классика (напр. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daemon...cal_mythology))

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Как-же так, иерархия Мар - есть, главный Мара- источник всего, чего Люци приписывают, вредящие демоны и духи питающиеся жизненными силами есть, духи помогающие за "красные" сержимы- есть, а иерархии нет.. (жопа- есть, а слова "такого нет..)


Есть ещё гьялпо, мамо. Шугден есть).

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Мне вот нравится метод защиты, описанный в этой сутте - http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...i-sutta-sv.htm , нежели чем методы, озвученные на этом видео, против самых мощных вредоносных существ - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lemaZiF_fKY

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.08.2017)

----------


## Леон И

Вова, вообще-то Мара совершал добродетели только до рождения Марой, ты бы хоть немного разобрался )))

Категория деления нечеловеческих существ вполне себе однозначная, на принявших и не принявших Дхамму.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Есть ещё гьялпо, мамо..


Божества хранители местностей, местная нечеловеческая администрация )
Могут довольно помогать если к ним обращаться.

----------

Денис Васильевич (07.08.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Из буддийской демонологии: danuvius

http://danuvius.livejournal.com/623369.html

----------


## Дубинин

> Мара довольно высокое божество в камалока.
> Очень много добродетелей совершил, чтоб такое рождение обрести..
> 
> Даймоны разные есть, ну рождение у них такое. А отношение к ним именно античное, без жёстких категорий деления на абсолбтно добрых и абсолютно злых, без Бог-Сатона.


А Мара искушавший Будду- просто случайно заблудился? (противопоставление Будды- Мары), а на пуджах часть подношения в пищу (кровь- плоть- вредящие эмоции)- "Пушкину" подносят? (дабы помогал)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Божества хранители местностей, местные владыки )


Намкай Норбу Ринпоче: В целом нельзя сказать, что класс гьялпо всегда вреден. Также существуют некоторые важные охранители-гьялпо. Например, Гуру Падмасамбхава поручил задачу охранять монастырь Самье Гьялпо Пехару...

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.08.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А Мара искушавший Будду- просто случайно заблудился? (противопоставление Будды- Мары), ? (дабы помогал)


Мара доброжелает людям всех мирских благ.
А Будда, тем кто готов, то и не-мирских.
В этом противостояние, в понимании того что есть высшая польза и благо



> а на пуджах часть подношения в пищу (кровь- плоть- вредящие эмоции)- "Пушкину" подносят? (дабы помогал)


Ну да, подносят.
Мировоззрение же античное.
Античные народы и культуры, греки напр., также подносили. И оракулы у них также были. И т.д. и т.п.
И в Индии так же было. И до Будды и во время Будды и после. И есть даже истории в палийской Типитака, где напр. Будда практику подношений чёрной Яккхине учредил. А та помогала людям.
С этой историей подпись по моими сообщениями связана.

----------


## Леон И

> А Мара искушавший Будду- просто случайно заблудился?


Это его семейная традиция.

Предыдущий Мара находится в адах.

Его мощь определяется самой должностью в мироздании.

Он один из двух правителей камадхату, всей сферы чувственного.

Причем второй правитель принял Дхамму Будды...

----------

Дубинин (07.08.2017)

----------


## Леон И

Ваджрные защитники здесь неплохо описаны, по традициям - http://kama-kala.ru/vajrayana/panteon/

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.08.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Мара доброжелает людям всех мирских благ.
> А Будда, тем кто готов, то и не-мирских.
> В этом противостояние, в понимании того что есть высшая польза и благо
> ..


Но это-же прямые свойства Люцефера- "земные блага"- за "облом вечного лицезрения Бога"

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Но это-же прямые свойства Люцефера- "земные блага"- за "облом вечного лицезрения Бога"


Непонял.
Мара же также Бог (один из).

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Из комментария Катара Ринпоче на Горную Дхарму Кармы Чакме:

Тем не менее, когда у кого-то возникает видение божества, с этим необходимо точно разобраться. Его необходимо рассмотреть, потому что оно может быть как подлинным видением божества, так и, вводящим вас в заблуждение, Марой, который прикидывается божеством. Например, если вы делали практику Гуру Ринпоче или Авалокитешвары или у вас есть связь с Кармапой, то с одной стороны в появившемся видении могут быть действительно они, а с другой это может быть Мара, проявившийся в данном облике, чтобы сбить вас с пути.

Далее, в тексте описывается как отличить подлинное появление божества в видении от подделки. Если с вами это случится, то первым делом вы должны визуализировать себя гневным божеством, произнести гневную мантру этого божества и сжечь изгоняющие субстанции или благовония. Если вы сделали эти три вещи и видение божества исчезло, тогда это было не божество, а какая-то разновидность духа. Если видение становится отчетливее и интенсивнее, тогда это действительно видение божества.

Учения или предсказания, которые вы получите от божества, также должны быть подвергнуты подобному исследованию. Вы должны проанализировать согласованны ли они с учениями Будды, учениями сутр и тантр. Если предсказания не противоречат сутрам и тантрам, тогда это указывает, что ваше видение божества было подлинным. Если они противоречат учениям, тогда это попытка Мары сбить вас с пути.

Потом в тексте говорится: "В наше время, это большая редкость". Здесь имеется ввиду не только достижение подлинных видений, но даже попытки Мары или духов обмануть практикующих являются большой редкостью. Потому что мары не удосужаться заниматься обманом до тех пор, пока вы не будете на границе достижения пробуждения или освобождения от сансары, если же вы не близки к пробуждению, им не о чем беспокоиться.

Знаки, которые считаются лучшими, это знаки высшего достижения явленные у людей усердно практикующих стадии зарождения и завершения. Поскольку практикуемое ими божество освятило или благославило их тело, любой кто их видит будет вдохновлен и естественным образом зародит веру и преданность. Всё, что говорит практикующий, естественным образом становится дхармой, это означает, что всё сказанное им будет уместным и будет вызывать доверие у слушающих. Они могут принести благо другим просто направив свое внимание на них. Например, усмирить болезнь или демонические провокации путем одноточечного сосредоточения своего ума на ком-либо. Несмотря на то, что знаки наличия данного благославления и силы речи и ума могут быть знаками высшего достижения, они также могут быть знаком вмешательства Мары или негативного духа.

Если эти знаки внезапно возникли из ниоткуда и вне интенсивной практики, то обычно они считаются результатом вмешательства Мары. Например, если непрактикующий может связать куски желаза в узел или мгновенно и полностью убрать болезнь, то обычно это не хороший знак. Обычно, это означает что такие люди управляемы и манипулируемы Марой.

Чтобы отличить благославления и способности возникшие благодаря Маре от возникших благодаря достижению надо посмотреть к чему они приведут в долгосрочной перспективе. Если как человек обладающий способностями, так и люди полагающиеся на него, постепенно идут в благом направлении, тогда благославление пришло от божества. Например, если человек испытавший знак и человек, которого они излечили или помогли другим образом, естественным образом становятся все более и более добродетельными и все более и более вовлеченными в практику, тогда это не является вмешательством Мары. Если косвенно или непосредственно они каким-то образом становятся все более и более вовлечены в негатив и недобродетель, тогда эти силы произошли от Мары.

В определенном смысле не важно является ли знак, возникший в вашей практике, указанием на благославление божества или на вмешательство Мары. Это не важно, потому что в любом случае вы не должны быть расстроены или восторжены. Когда возникают подобные знаки, вне зависимости от того, произошли они от божества или от Мары, если человек становится высокомерным и гордым, если появление знаков привело к ощущению себя особенным или превосходящим других, тогда даже если знаки возникли вследствие благославления божества, в результате они стали вмешательством Мары, потому что они привели человека к высокомерию, что является причиной рождения в дурных уделах.

Вне зависимости от источника знаков, если человек остается скромным, продолжает считать себя худшим среди практикующих, становится еще более усердным в практике стадий зарождения и завершения, а также своей практике блага в целом, если у него отсутствует высокомерие и тщеславие вне зависимости от того, насколько резко выраженно проявляются знаки, тогда даже если источником их был Мара, это все равно принесло пользу, так как проявление знаков не свело с пути, а вдохновило на еще большее благо. Даже если знак началася как вмешательство Мары, в итоге он стал достижением для данного человека. Отсутствие фиксации на знаках и не позволение им стать причиной высокомерия является гораздо более важным, чем их источник.

----------


## Леон И

> нежели чем методы, озвученные на этом видео, против самых мощных вредоносных существ - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lemaZiF_fKY


На словах все это заманчиво звучит, а вот как вам такое мнение, из небезызвестной книги про феномен полтергейста:

"Попытки прекратить ПГ "верными" средствами, рекомендуемыми религией против чертей и нечистой силы, были почти во всех ПГ. Молились, крестились, рисовали везде крестики, срочно покупали и надевали нательные крестики, надевали освященные в церкви перевязи-помочи, клали на ночь под подушку Псалтырь (ПГ выжег часть его), кропили освященной водой (до трех ведер), ставили зажженные свечки (в Байкальском ПГ 1992 г. купили свечек на 3000 рублей и зажигали одновременно до 150 свечек), жгли ладан, каялись в грехах, ходили в церкви на текущие службы, молились дома и в церкви, заставили девочку - фокальное лицо два часа стоять на коленях в церкви перед священником, приглашали священников в квартиру с ПГ для проведения процедур изгнания бесов (кропление, специальные молитвы), срочно проходили обряд крещения. Все было бесполезно. Более того, эти попытки приводили к активизации ПГ, который всячески демонстрировал пренебрежительное отношение к этим мероприятиям. Освященная вода выливалась ПГ из бутылок и банок иногда с их разбиванием или даже взрывом, а однажды вылилась за воротник принесшей ее бабушки. Нательные крестики гнулись и ломались, свечи тоже, ладан разбрасывался, а на бумаге, в которую он был завернут, ПГ писал свои записки. В Байкальском ПГ были зажжены бумажные изображения икон, привезенные из Киево-Печерской и Троице-Сергиевой лавры. В ПГ на 13-й Парковой улице икона в деревянной рамке была разбита при ее бросании полтергейстом (см. п. 2.4.3.15). В Липцовском ПГ 1853 г. после окропления приглашенным священником дома святой водой "невидимая сила бросила с чердака в сенях в двери топор с необыкновенной быстротой и шумом". На следующий день прибыл другой священник, и, когда он "все стал кропить с пением кондака, невидимая сила снова стала производить свои страшные действия". "Седьмого января уже трое священников с иконами и в облачениях начали молебствие. Но невидимая сила, посмеиваясь, продолжала бросать кирпичи и доски, а напоследок бросила в народ чугун с водой из печи. Когда священники начали читать заклинательные молитвы против нечистых духов, злая сила опять в погребе опрокинула кадки с продуктами". (Из дела Харьковского уездного суда на 208 листах "О явлениях, бывших в квартире начальника Липцовской конноэтапной команды капитана Жандаченко, и о пожаре, произошедшем вследствие оных 25 июля 1853 г. в слободе Липцах".) ПГ бывали и в домах священников. А в то же время в энциклопедии Брокгауза и Ефрона прямо указывалось, что черт "боится креста, святой воды, молитвы, освященного воска" и что он "пасует перед священными обрядами и знаками". Исходя из того, что лишь в одном случае феномен ПГ (да и то частично) совпадал с одним из 326 "свойств" чертей (нечистой силы, бесов, тьмы) и что ни один "классический" религиозный способ борьбы с ними не помог в ПГ, можно считать, что черти (нечистая сила) не являются причиной ПГ, а религиозные обряды не являются эффективными в случаях ПГ. Впрочем, это относится не только к христианским конфессиям. Такое же усиление вместо прекращения ПГ происходило и при чтении мантр в Индии (см. ст. 1.14), сур Корана в Египте и при использовании иных местных религиозных способов в других странах (см. п. 2.4.3.15). К сожалению, об этом, видимо, не будет известно значительной части жертв будущих ПГ, и они будут опять возлагать надежды на эти способы прекращения ПГ и пытаться их использовать, так как церковь продолжает поддерживать эти убеждения. В статье "Тайна полтергейста", помещенной в газете "Русский вестник" № 15 за 1992 г., в качестве примера эффективности религии священник Родион ссылается на ПГ 1666 г., в котором иеромонах Илларион якобы победил ПГ, так как через месяц его усилий ПГ, постепенно затихая, прекратился. Если тогда еще могли так считать, то сейчас, когда известны на сотнях примеров закономерности развития и окончания ПГ, совершенно ясно, что ПГ на Кулишках просто окончился сам собой. Тут современный "специалист" церкви по ПГ просто выдает желаемое за действительное и вынужден использовать этот древний случай только потому, что более современных случаев "победы" над ПГ у церкви нет, хотя обращений к ней по этому поводу было множество."

----------


## Леон И

> Непонял.
> Мара же также Бог (один из).


И не поймете.

Ему статус "дэвапутты" присваивается только в комментариях.

Типитака же говорит, что Мары являются классом совершенно особенных существ.

Существ способных искушать дэвапутт и даже брахм...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Мне вот нравится метод защиты, описанный в этой сутте - http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...i-sutta-sv.htm , нежели чем методы, озвученные на этом видео, против самых мощных вредоносных существ - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lemaZiF_fKY


А мне эта нравится:
https://dhamma.ru/canon/kn/snp/snp1-8.htm
Тож, как паритта испльзуется и вполе работает, конечно если с пониманием и порождением метты\майтри.
Если не ошибаюсь именно с этой суттой связана история о группе лесных\парковых биккху у которых были проблемы от зверей и нечеловеческих существ, после того как Будда дал им эти наставления и они начали так практиковать - проблемы прекратились

----------

Денис Васильевич (07.08.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> На словах все это заманчиво звучит, а вот как вам такое мнение, из небезызвестной книги про феномен полтергейста...


Так я недаром привёл ссылку на сутту "Копьё", там лучшая защита от вредящих существ, это развитие доброжелательности. А все перечисленные Вами выше методы, они какие-то внешние и похожи друг на друга. Я почему и написал что мне например больше нравится описанное в сутте "Копьё", нежели чем методы Ваджраяны, о которых говорится на видео про гневных божеств, где говорится что особые гневные формы используют против сильных вредоносных существ.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.08.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> А мне эта нравится:
> https://dhamma.ru/canon/kn/snp/snp1-8.htm
> Тож, как паритта испльзуется и вполе работает, конечно если с пониманием и порождением метты\майтри.
> Если не ошибаюсь именно с этой суттой связана история о группе лесных\парковых биккху у которых были проблемы от зверей и нечеловеческих существ, после того как Будда дал им эти наставления и они начали так практиковать - проблемы прекратились


Так в сутте "Копьё" об этом-же), там говорится: «Точно также, монахи, когда монах постоянно возделывал, развивал, удерживал, утверждал в качестве основы, делал непоколебимым и твёрдым освобождение ума доброжелательностью, то любое нечеловеческое существо, которое пожелало бы завладеть умом этого монаха, столкнулось бы лишь с досадой и неприятностями».

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.08.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ....нежели чем методы Ваджраяны, о которых говорится на видео про гневных божеств, где говорится что особые гневные формы используют против сильных вредоносных существ.


Там огненые ореолы божеств - это символическое изображение  именно активных майтри и каруна (доброжелательности и сочувствия)
Инфографика.

Гневные, полугневные и негневные - это особые термины выражений лиц божеств.
Также инфографика.

----------

Денис Васильевич (07.08.2017)

----------


## Леон И

> Так я недаром привёл ссылку на сутту "Копьё", там лучшая защита от вредящих существ, это развитие доброжелательности. А все перечисленные Вами выше методы, они какие-то внешние и похожи друг на друга. Я почему и написал что мне например больше нравится описанное в сутте "Копьё", нежели чем методы Ваджраяны, о которых говорится на видео про гневных божеств, где говорится что особые гневные формы используют против сильных вредоносных существ.


Так сутты есть разные, есть защита доброжелательности, а есть защита иерархии духовного мира:

http://www.theravada.su/node/996

На вопрос вы не ответили, исследователи полтергейста утверждают, что все религиозное бесполезно.

Молитвы, мантры, коранические суры и пр., - вообще все это не действует, при реальных явлениях.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Раз уж здесь такая тема. Хотел спросить: можно ли давать читать дхарани из крия-тантры (Шурангама) человеку у которого нет прибежища?Будет ли от неё хоть какой-то эффект если у него нет стойкой веры?Тут вопрос в том что мне сказали, что этот человек может быть одержим (я не особо верю в эти вещи):в полнолуние он несёт несвязный бред, воет,мычит, и вообще не помнит что делал в этот день и может совершать разные поступки (не всегда благие мягко говоря). Был даже рекорд когда он неделю где-то слонялся,пил водку,гулял,тратил деньги и т.д,но из этого ничего не помнит. По-идее если он будет читать Дхарани Белозонтичной Тары,то омарчения вызванные демонами быстро пройдут (так говорят во всяком случае),но не будет ли непредвиденных эффектов в связи с тем что у него даже нет прибежища?Прибежище у него могу принять я или он может сделать это сам перед алтарём.


Если у Вас есть опыт практики этой дхарани, Вы можете вместе с этим товарищем её начитывать. По принципу ведущий и ведомый.
При этом лучше зачитывать всю главу Шурангама где эта дхарани приведена, уделяя время повторению дхарани столько раз сколько сочтёте  нужным (но не очень конечно долго).
Незнаю как в Гелуг (а тема всётаки в этом подфоруме), но напр. Кьябдже Калу Ринпоче (Кагью) так учил пользоваться мантрами из сутр.
Лунг конечно желателен в данном случае для Вас (для как для ведущего).
Или хотябы твёрдое намерение при первой же возможности этот лунг получить, такая практика мантр называется - в ожидании лунга.

Но имхо. лучше выше обговорённые сутты по метта\майтри\доброжелательности. Карания метта сутты  Далай Лама бывает читает вначале учений.

----------


## Леон И

Ой да, санскрит они начитают )))

----------


## Харуказе

> Если у Вас есть опыт практики этой дхарани, Вы можете вместе с этим товарищем её начитывать. По принципу ведущий и ведомый.
> При этом лучше зачитывать всю главу Шурангама где эта дхарани приведена, уделяя время повторению дхарани столько раз сколько сочтёте  нужным (но не очень конечно долго).
> Незнаю как в Гелуг (а тема всётаки в этом подфоруме), но напр. Кьябдже Калу Ринпоче (Кагью) так учил пользоваться мантрами из сутр.
> Лунг конечно желателен в данном случае для Вас (для как для ведущего).
> 
> Но имхо. лучше выше обговорённые сутты по метта\майтри\доброжелательности. Карания метта сутты  Далай Лама бывает читает вначале учений.


Ну как бы учитывая что я - это тот кто перевёл Шурангаму на русский и транслитерировал дхарани с санскрита,то да. Я уже несколько лет читаю её 2 раза  в день (все 5 разделов).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.08.2017)

----------


## Харуказе

> В буддизме все это есть, просто вы буддизм плохо знаете.
> 
> Пакты с раджами якшей не тождественны контракту с демонами западного оккультизма.
> 
> Они могут быть просто в виде декламации сутты содержащий их имена или сюжеты.
> 
> А есть еще черная магия народов традиционно исповедующих буддизм, там вообще...


Никаких пактов с "тёмными силами" нет. Это ложные воззрения. Защитники к "тёмным силам" никак не относятся.

----------


## Леон И

> Никаких пактов с "тёмными силами" нет. Это ложные воззрения. Защитники к "тёмным силам" никак не относятся.


Конечно есть, читайте хотя бы по моим ссылкам.

Также видео Дениса посмотрите целиком...

Я и не утверждал, что ваджрные защитники к ним относятся.

----------


## Харуказе

> Конечно есть, читайте хотя бы по моим ссылкам.
> 
> Также видео Дениса посмотрите целиком...
> 
> Я и не утверждал, что ваджрные защитники к ним относятся.


Их нет в буддизме. В местных религиях (типа шаманизма и т.д) они может и есть,но никак к буддизму это не относится.

----------


## Леон И

Хотя и защитники некоторые первоначально были демонам, 

просто они нынче приняли учение, взяли обязательства.

----------


## Леон И

> Их нет в буддизме. В местных религиях (типа шаманизма и т.д) они может и есть,но никак к буддизму это не относится.


Так чего нет-то?

Демонические силы есть, взаимодействие с ними тоже есть.

----------


## Харуказе

> Так чего нет-то?
> 
> Демонические силы есть, взаимодействие с ними тоже есть.


Но в буддизме это мягко говоря не рекомендуется.

----------


## Леон И

> Но в буддизме это мягко говоря не рекомендуется.


В атанатия сутте прямо рекомендуется, ссылку дал выше.

----------


## Харуказе

> В атанатия сутте прямо рекомендуется, ссылку дал выше.


Там говорится о "приверженных благословенному". Т.е к тёмным силам они по определению не относятся.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.08.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вова, вообще-то Мара совершал добродетели только до рождения Марой, ты бы хоть немного разобрался )))
> 
> Категория деления нечеловеческих существ вполне себе однозначная, на принявших и не принявших Дхамму.


Ваня,  существа в буддизме делятся на самсарных обусловленных клешами и несамсарных необусловленных клешами.
Самсарные делятся по шести(пяти) группам  спектра переживания страдания-счастья-нейтральное,  по трём локам, по базовым ярко выраженным клешам.

Деление на принявших и не принявших Дхамму это ты сам придумал, по аналогии с христианством.
Вот так то, Вань )

----------


## Леон И

> Там говорится о "приверженных благословенному". Т.е к тёмным силам они по определению не относятся.


Там говорится о яккхах, гандхаббах, кумбхандах и нагх, 

приверженных, а также неприверженных благословенному.

Вторые относятся к темным силам, просто читайте внимательнее.

----------


## Леон И

> Ваня,  существа в буддизме делятся на самсарных обусловленных клешами и несамсарных необусловленных клешами.
> Самсарные делятся по шести(пяти) группам  спектра переживания страдания-счастья-нейтральное,  по трём локам, по базовым ярко выраженным клешам.
> 
> Деление на принявших и не принявших Дхамму это ты сам придумал, по аналогии с христианством.
> Вот так то, Вань )


Вова, я не Ваня, ты опять все перепутал )))

Ничего я не придумал.

Если бы ты читал типитаку, то давно бы это заметил,

что в любом классе существ есть сторонники Дхармы, а также ее антагонисты.

Аналогично мануса локе, нашему миру людей.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вова, я не Ваня, ты опять все перепутал )))
> 
> Ничего я не придумал.
> 
> Если бы ты читал типитаку, то давно бы это заметил,
> 
> что в любом классе существ есть сторонники Дхармы, а также ее антагонисты.
> 
> Аналогично мануса локе, нашему миру людей.


Ваня, там говорится о приверженцах благоволящих или нет во время жизни Будды.
Там нет ничего о том что они тёмные или светлые силы. Они по другим классам и категория делятся.

----------


## Леон И

> Ваня, там говорится о приверженцах благоволящих или нет во время жизни Будды.
> Там нет ничего о том что они тёмные или светлые силы. Они по другим классам и категория делятся.


Не делятся они по другим классам и категориями, 

кроме персональной космологической ниши типа существа,

куда рождаются через развитие определенных джхан и личной кармы,

а также принятия или не принятия буддизма, 

с его моральными высоконравственными правилами.

Вот тебе темная и светлая стороны, горе ты луковое )))

Аналогично персонажам любой другой религии.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не делятся они по другим классам и категориями, 
> 
> кроме персональной космологической ниши типа существа,
> 
> а также принятия или не принятия буддизма, 
> 
> с его моральными высоконравственными правилами.
> 
> Вот тебе темна и светлая стороны, горе ты луковое )))
> ...


Ну ты Вань и фантазёр.
Грош цена твоим сравнения с другими ещё не возникшими религиями.

Буддийское мировоззрения полностью соответствует мировоззрению античных времён, и таковым оно по времени и по сути является. 
Тёмные и светлые стороны придумали позже уже в других культурах и другом мировоззрении.
В античных мировоззрения даже нет соответствия цветов, белое=хорошее, чёрное=плохое.
Ух как хочется, чтоб буддизм на современную западную религию был похож, аж чешеться, да Вань ?

Хотя на другом форуме Вань, ты ж противоположное во всю продвигал и с огромнейшим рвением продвигал )
Проказник однако )

----------


## Харуказе

> Там говорится о яккхах, гандхаббах, кумбхандах и нагх, 
> 
> приверженных, а также неприверженных благословенному.
> 
> Вторые относятся к темным силам, просто читайте внимательнее.


Там обращение к охранителям,царям нагов, якхов и т.д которые "приветствуют благословенного" и должны защитить от якхов-гастролёров беспредельщиков. О том что обращаться стоит к беспредельщикам там ни слова.

----------


## Леон И

> Ну ты Вань и фантазёр.
> Грош цена твоим сравнения с другими ещё не возникшими религиями.
> 
> Буддийское мировоззрения полностью соответствует мировоззрению античных времён, и таковым оно по времени и по сути является. 
> Тёмные и светлые стороны придумали позже уже в других культурах и другом мировоззрении.
> В античных мировоззрения даже нет соответствия цветов, белое=хорошее, чёрное=плохое.
> Ух как хочется, чтоб буддизм на современную западную религию был похож, аж чешеться, да Вань ?
> 
> Хотя на другом форуме Вань, ты ж противоположное во всю продвигал и с огромнейшим рвением продвигал )
> Проказник однако )


Брехня, как и про "Ваню" с неких других форумов.

Дхармичные и Адхармичные силы никто не придумывал позже.

Даже риши когда просили неприкосновенности у царя асуров Випрачитти,

то тот им ответил, что вы мол сторонники царя дэвов Шакры, поборника Дхаммы,

я не только не дам вам гарантий безопасности, но скорее пришибу...

Таких примеров масса в канонической литературе, которую ты не знаешь )))

----------


## Леон И

> Там обращение к охранителям,царям нагов, якхов и т.д которые "приветствуют благословенного" и должны защитить от якхов-гастролёров беспредельщиков. О том что обращаться стоит к беспредельщикам там ни слова.


Да хватит уже фантазировать-то )))

Там обращение к чатур-маха-раджам и их четырем свитам,

а также к раджам разбойникам отколовшимся от их свит.

Первые - праведные буддисты, а вторые - нет.

----------


## Харуказе

> Да хватит уже фантазировать-то )))
> 
> Там обращение к чатур-маха-раджам и их четырем свитам,
> 
> а также к раджам разбойникам отколовшимся от их свит.
> 
> Первые - праведные буддисты, а вторые - нет.


«Ito «sā uttarā disā», iti naṃ ācikkhatī jano. 	"То направление зовётся людьми севером. 	
Yaṃ disaṃ abhipāleti, mahārājā yasassi so. 	Охраняет это направление великий правитель со свитой 	
«Yakkhānañca adhipati, «kuvero» iti nāmaso. 	по имени Кувера, он правитель яккхов. 
Много у него сыновей и всех зовут одинаково - так я слышал. 	
Asīti dasa eko ca, indanāmā mahabbalā. 	Их восемьдесят, десять и один, все по имени Индра, могучих. 	
«Te cāpi buddhaṃ disvāna, buddhaṃ ādiccabandhunaṃ. 	Они тоже, увидев Будду, родича Солнца, 	
Dūratova namassanti, mahantaṃ vītasāradaṃ. 	приветствуют его издалека, великого и мудрого: 
Нас часто спрашивают:  ["почитаете ли вы Готаму победителя"?] Мы отвечаем: 	
««Jinaṃ vandatha gotamaṃ, jinaṃ vandāma gotamaṃ. 	"Мы почитаем Готаму, победителя, 
Vijjācaraṇasampannaṃ, buddhaṃ vandāma gotama»»nti. 	мы выражаем почтение Будде Готаме, наделённому знанием и должным поведением".

----------


## Леон И

> «Ito «sā uttarā disā», iti naṃ ācikkhatī jano. 	"То направление зовётся людьми севером. 	
> Yaṃ disaṃ abhipāleti, mahārājā yasassi so. 	Охраняет это направление великий правитель со свитой 	
> «Yakkhānañca adhipati, «kuvero» iti nāmaso. 	по имени Кувера, он правитель яккхов. 
> Много у него сыновей и всех зовут одинаково - так я слышал. 	
> Asīti dasa eko ca, indanāmā mahabbalā. 	Их восемьдесят, десять и один, все по имени Индра, могучих. 	
> «Te cāpi buddhaṃ disvāna, buddhaṃ ādiccabandhunaṃ. 	Они тоже, увидев Будду, родича Солнца, 	
> Dūratova namassanti, mahantaṃ vītasāradaṃ. 	приветствуют его издалека, великого и мудрого: 
> Нас часто спрашивают:  ["почитаете ли вы Готаму победителя"?] Мы отвечаем: 	
> ««Jinaṃ vandatha gotamaṃ, jinaṃ vandāma gotamaṃ. 	"Мы почитаем Готаму, победителя, 
> Vijjācaraṇasampannaṃ, buddhaṃ vandāma gotama»»nti. 	мы выражаем почтение Будде Готаме, наделённому знанием и должным поведением".


Ну, так ниже то не судьба дочитать всю сутту?

----------


## Харуказе

> Ну, так ниже то не судьба дочитать всю сутту?





> Если какой-либо монах, монахиня, мирянин или мирянка выучит наизусть эти защитные строфы Атанаты, и научится точно воспроизводить их, 	
> и, если какой-либо нелюдь - яккха мужского или женского пола, юноша или девушка из числа яккхов, министр из числа яккхов или любой другой яккха или прислужник, ганхдабба мужского или женского пола... кумбханда мужского или женского пола... нага мужского ли женского пола... будет идти рядом с ним, стоять, сидеть или лежать рядом с ним или с ней с дурным намерением, 	
> такой нелюдь, о сударь, не будет принят с гостеприимством в каком-либо городе или деревне, 	
> не получит жилище, не сможет жить в королевстве Алакаманда. 	
> Он не сможет участвовать в собраниях яккхов.
> Кроме того, его не возьмут в супруги и не выдадут замуж, 
> его будут оскорблять, 	и нечеловеческие существа опрокинут его голову как пустой сосуд 	
> и разобьют её на семь частей.


Т.е их король благосклонный к Будде просто покарает. Вот и весь сказ.

----------


## Леон И

> Т.е их король благосклонный к Будде просто покарает. Вот и весь сказ.


Вы длинные тексты совсем не воспринимаете? )))

Махараджи покарают только своих подданных, 

а есть и мятежники, над которыми они не властны.

У мятежников свои раджи, к ним и нужно обращаться.

"Есть рядовые яккхи, которые не привержены Благословенному и также есть рядовые яккхи, которые привержены Благословенному. Почтенный, большинство яккхов не привержены Благословенному. В чём причина этого? Почтенный, ведь Благословенный проповедует учение, прививающее воздержание от убийства, воровства, половой распущенности, ложной речи и употребления опьяняющих веществ, ведущих к беспечности. Но большинство яккхов не воздерживаются от убийства, воровства, половой распущенности, ложной речи и употребления опьяняющих веществ, ведущих к беспечности. Поэтому для них такое учение неприятно и неудовлетворительно. И действительно, почтенный, есть ученики Благословенного, часто бывающие в удалённых местах леса, где нет звуков и криков, вдалеке от толпы, скрытые от людей, подходящие для уединения. Есть высокопоставленные яккхи, населяющие эти леса, которые не привержены слову Благословенного... 
Сударь, есть нечеловеческие существа - свирепые, неистовые, мстительные; они не слушаются ни четырёх великих правителей, ни их министров ни их прислужников. Они зовутся восставшими против четырех великих правителей. Подобно тому, как в королевстве Магадхи есть воры, не слушающиеся ни царя Магадхи, ни министров ни их подчинённых, и зовутся восставшими против короля Магадхи, так есть и нечеловеческие существа, не слушающиеся ни четырёх великих правителей, ни министров, ни подчинённых. Они зовутся восставшими против четырех великих правителей. Сударь, если какой-либо нелюдь - яккха мужского или женского пола, юноша или девушка из числа яккхов, яккха - министр или любой другой якккха, яккха-прислужник; гандхабба мужского или женского пола...; кумбханда мужского или женского пола...; нага мужского или женского пола... будет идти рядом с монахом или монахиней, мирянином или мирянкой, стоять или сидеть, лежать рядом с ним или с ней с дурным намерением, то человек, подвергнувшийся этой опасности, должен сообщить, воскликнуть и крикнуть тем яккхам, тем могучим яккхам, их командирам и генералам: "Этот яккха хватает меня, овладевает мной, досаждает мне, нападает на меня, вредит мне, наносит мне сильный вред и не отпускает меня!"..."

----------


## sergey

Вессавана говорит о разбойниках-отщепенцах, а потом говорит, что если какой бы то ни было яккха нападает на человека, тому нужно воззвать к яккхам - командирам, генералам и т.д., но не к этим отщепенцам. Про генералов у отщепенцев там не говорится. Например там в поименном списке,  к кому обращаться - яккха Алавака, который был обращен Буддой и который - буддист, а никакой не темный. (см. Алавака сутту). Сома, Варуна и Паджапати тоже никакие не мятежники-отщепенцы. Яккха Хемавата тоже буддист.

Атанатия сутта

----------


## Леон И

Именно к отщепенцам, читайте внимательнее:

"Сударь, есть нечеловеческие существа - свирепые, неистовые, мстительные; они не слушаются ни четырёх великих правителей, ни их министров ни их прислужников. Они зовутся восставшими против четырех великих правителей. Подобно тому, как в королевстве Магадхи есть воры, не слушающиеся ни царя Магадхи, ни министров ни их подчинённых, и зовутся восставшими против короля Магадхи, так есть и нечеловеческие существа, не слушающиеся ни четырёх великих правителей, ни министров, ни подчинённых. Они зовутся восставшими против четырех великих правителей. Сударь, если какой-либо нелюдь - яккха мужского или женского пола, юноша или девушка из числа яккхов, яккха - министр или любой другой якккха, яккха-прислужник; гандхабба мужского или женского пола...; кумбханда мужского или женского пола...; нага мужского или женского пола... будет идти рядом с монахом или монахиней, мирянином или мирянкой, стоять или сидеть, лежать рядом с ним или с ней с дурным намерением, то человек, подвергнувшийся этой опасности, должен сообщить, воскликнуть и крикнуть тем яккхам, тем могучим яккхам, их командирам и генералам: "Этот яккха хватает меня, овладевает мной, досаждает мне, нападает на меня, вредит мне, наносит мне сильный вред и не отпускает меня!". К каким яккхам, могучим яккхам, их командирам и генералам [следует обращаться с такой просьбой]? Инда, Сома и Варуна, Бхарадваджа, Паджапати, Чандана и также Камасеттха, Киннуганду, Ниганду, Панада и также Опаманья, Девасута и Матали, Читтасена и Гандхабба, Нала, Раджа, Джанесабха, Сатагира, Хемавата, Пуннака, Каратия, Гула, Сивака и также Мучалинда, Вессамитта, Югандхара, Гопала и также Суппагедха, Хири, Нетти и Мандия, Панчалачанда, Алавака, Паджанта, Сумана, Сумукха,	Дадхимуккха, Мани, Маничара, Дигха и наконец, Сериссака. Этим яккхам, этим могучим яккхам, их командирам и генералам человек, подвергнувшийся этой опасности, должен сообщить, воскликнуть и крикнуть: "Этот яккха хватает меня, овладевает мной, досаждает мне, нападает на меня, вредит мне, наносит мне сильный вред и не отпускает меня!"."

Это последовательное повествование, а не рассуждения о независимых персонажах.

Некоторые и списка были обращены в буддизм, но это произошло позже дарования атанаты.

----------


## Леон И

А вот перечисление раджей из легитимной свиты махараджи Куверы:

"Но где живёт Кувера их владыка зовётся Висана. Поэтому правителя зовут Вессавана. Тех, что выполняет поручения этого царя зовут Татола, Таттала, Татотала, Оджаси, Теджаси, Татоджаси, Суро, Раджа, Ариттхо, Неми... Много у него сыновей и всех зовут одинаково - так я слышал.	Их восемьдесят, десять и один, все по имени Индра, могучих."

Т.е. даже калькуляция не совпадает с перечнем раджей мятежников, так то.

----------


## sergey

Командирам и генералам - это в свите четырех царей, а не среди восставщих, не слушающихся царей. У отщепенцев нет генералов и т.п. Призывание к яккхам-командирам и генералам от человека, подвергнувшемуся "домогательствам" там одно, вне зависимости от того, какой именно яккха нападет на человека. 
Там среди нападающих перечислены даже яккхи-министры (в русском переводе), потому что, как сказано в начале сутты, и среди высокопоставленных яккхов есть те, кто не благоволит учению Будды, а есть те, кто благоволит. Так что эти названные нападающие яккхи - не исключительно из числа отщепенцев, а любой яккха, который мог бы на человека напасть. Соответственно " их командирам и генералам " - это про всех яккхов, а не только восставших против царей. Т.е. это вообще командиры и генералы яккхов.
Я это так понимаю.

Там ведь какая логика текста,
1) если нападет яккха (абзац, раскрывающий это), то                _ (событие)_
2) этот яккха станет изгоем (абзац, раскрывающий это)            _(следствие для яккхи)_
3) Есть не слушащиеся царей яккхи,                                       _(есть и такие яккхи)_
4) если нападет яккха (снова как в абзаце 1)                           _(снова "событие)_
5)то нужно воззвать к командирам и генералам яккх.                 _(и что в случае события делать)_
6) перечисляется, к кому именно.





> Некоторые и списка были обращены в буддизм, но это произошло позже дарования атанаты.


Почему вы так решили?

----------


## Леон И

Нападать могут как легитимные, так и мятежники.

Это логика текста.

Поэтому обращаются к обеим сторонам.

К главам дхармичной и адхармичной иерархии.

----------


## sergey

Есть четыре великих царя, которые почитают Будду, есть яккхи, которые привержены Будде, но (говорит Вессавана):



> Почтенный, большинство яккхов не привержены Благословенному. 	
> В чём причина этого? 	
> Почтенный, ведь Благословенный проповедует учение, прививающее воздержание от убийства, воровства, половой распущенности, ложной речи и употребления опьяняющих веществ, ведущих к беспечности. 	
> Но большинство яккхов не воздерживаются от убийства, воровства, половой распущенности, ложной речи и употребления опьяняющих веществ, ведущих к беспечности. 	
> Поэтому для них такое учение неприятно и неудовлетворительно.


И вот есть "есть нечеловеческие существа - свирепые, неистовые, мстительные; они не слушаются ни четырёх великих правителей, ни их министров ни их прислужников. " - и вы прочитываете текст сутты так, что монахи, последователи Будды и буддисты-миряне должны просить помощи у этих "свирепых, неистовых, мстительных", не слушающихся своих царей - царей, почитающих Будду. А с какой стати они будут помогать буддистам? Нелогично.
Нет, это неправильное понимание сутты. Помощи Вессавана предлагает просить не у мятежников, а у командиров и генералов яккхов, список он приводит.

----------


## Леон И

> Есть четыре великих царя, которые почитают Будду, есть яккхи, которые привержены Будде, но (говорит Вессавана):
> 
> И вот есть "есть нечеловеческие существа - свирепые, неистовые, мстительные; они не слушаются ни четырёх великих правителей, ни их министров ни их прислужников. " - и вы прочитываете текст сутты так, что монахи, последователи Будды и буддисты-миряне должны просить помощи у этих "свирепых, неистовых, мстительных", не слушающихся своих царей, почитающих Будду. А с какой стати они будут помогать буддистам? Нелогично.
> Нет, это неправильное понимание сутты. Помощи Вессавана предлагает просить не у мятежников, а у командиров и генералов яккхов, список он приводит.


Просить у их новых властей, все логично.

У Куверы выше перечислены иные подчиненные.

Но, я согласен, что сутта неоднозначная, 

т.к. в махасамаи приводится иной список крутых якшей.

Это значит, что один из списков (одной из сутт) дезинформирует.

----------


## Леон И

Мне еще интересно куда вы денете тайский храмовый культ асуры Раху?

http://www.thaiworldview.com/bouddha/animism3.htm

Со столь благочестивым подходом, с тайскими тхеравадинами каши не сваришь)))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Брехня, как и про "Ваню" с неких других форумов.
> 
> Дхармичные и Адхармичные силы никто не придумывал позже.
> 
> Даже риши когда просили неприкосновенности у царя асуров Випрачитти,
> 
> то тот им ответил, что вы мол сторонники царя дэвов Шакры, поборника Дхаммы,
> 
> я не только не дам вам гарантий безопасности, но скорее пришибу...
> ...


Не Вань не брехня.
Раньше ты всех по эгрегорам делил, а тут чёт захотелось на тёмные и светлые силы, каждая со своей светлой и тёмной иерархией.
К христианству назад потянуло  Вань. Остановись. Ведь мусульманский эгрегор сильней, ты ж это сам доказал. Да и не выйдет после твоих выступлений в интернете. И к индуистам не получится, после того как ты их грязью поливал. Удержись хоть в буддизме Ванечка, будь поосторожней, а то и впрямь только в ислам дорога останется (если конечно и им не набедокурил).

Кстати ты так и не привёл примеры иерархов тёмных сил яккхов, к которым можно обращаться если их подчинённые набедокурить решат (причём не одержанием набедокурить, а чисто физическими насильственными действиями, о таком понятии как одержание речи в сутте неидёт).

Куча сообщений, а где примеры иерархий именно тёмных, злых таких сотонинских сил, а Вань ?

А то что были приверженцы как сур, так и асур это и так известно.
Иль теперь будешь авестийцев к тёмным силам относить, как приверженцев асур. Хоть эти в отличии от приверженцев сур, даже кровавых жертвоприношений не совершали.

Да и яккхи, и наги, и другие существа лесов, гор, и водоёмов - неимеют отношения к асурам и сурам. Этот пример с обращением рши к радже асуров - вообще не к месту.
 Снова  всё, как всегда, путаешь.

----------


## Харуказе

https://yandex.ru/images/search?text...oreask=1&lr=35
Ну и на мой взгляд это уже тянет на небудийские воззрения,что не особо одобряется правилами форума. Очевидно, что взывать к "темным отщепенцам", тем более в одной из самых важных сутт Палийского канона явно не принято. Это же не сотанизм какой-то. Но в принципе мне всё равно. Каждый в праве иметь своё мнение.

----------


## Леон И

> Не Вань не брехня.
> Раньше ты всех по эгрегорам делил, а тут чёт захотелось на тёмные и светлые силы, каждая со своей светлой и тёмной иерархией.
> К христианству назад потянуло  Вань. Остановись. Ведь мусульманский эгрегор сильней, ты ж это сам доказал. Да и не выйдет после твоих выступлений в интернете. И к индуистам не получится, после того как ты их грязью поливал. Удержись хоть в буддизме Ванечка, будь поосторожней, а то и впрямь только в ислам дорога останется (если конечно и им не набедокурил).
> 
> Кстати ты так и не привёл примеры иерархов тёмных сил яккхов, к которым можно обращаться если их подчинённые набедокурить решат (причём не одержанием набедокурить, а чисто физическими насильственными действиями, о таком понятии как одержание речи в сутте неидёт).
> 
> Куча сообщений, а где примеры иерархий именно тёмных, злых таких сотонинских сил, а Вань ?
> 
> А то что были приверженцы как сур, так и асур это и так известно.
> ...


Я не собираюсь лечить ваше душевное заболевание, только лишь отмечу,

что все было сказано к месту, т.к. духовные силы буддизма четко разграничены на злые и добрые.

Читайте сутты, типа махасамайи и авторитетные комментарии к ним, начиная с Буддагхосы и тд...

Асуров помещают рядом с Марой, т.к. это ХАРАКТЕРНО тождественные персонажи.

Они из разных духовных миров, но аналогично не принимают учение Будды.

Я понимаю, что вы конечно ничего искать и читать не будете,

в силу собственной лени и глупости, поэтому упрощу вам жизнь:

http://www.palikanon.com/english/pal...s/ma/maara.htm
http://www.palikanon.com/english/pal...s/ay/asura.htm
http://www.palikanon.com/english/pal.../vepacitti.htm
http://www.palikanon.com/english/pali_names/r/rahu.htm
http://www.palikanon.com/english/pal...taavatimsa.htm
http://www.palikanon.com/english/pal...s/sa/sakka.htm

----------


## Леон И

> https://yandex.ru/images/search?text...oreask=1&lr=35
> Ну и на мой взгляд это уже тянет на небудийские воззрения,что не особо одобряется правилами форума. Очевидно, что взывать к "темным отщепенцам", тем более в одной из самых важных сутт Палийского канона явно не принято. Это же не сотанизм какой-то. Но в принципе мне всё равно. Каждый в праве иметь своё мнение.


Так вы тайцев обвиняете в небуддийских воззрениях?

https://goo.gl/UmQF1B

Ничего, что они буддизм с молоком матери вкушают?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Мне еще интересно куда вы денете тайский храмовый культ асуры Раху?
> 
> http://www.thaiworldview.com/bouddha/animism3.htm
> 
> Со столь благочестивым подходом, с тайскими тхеравадинами каши не сваришь)))


И это, не вводите и здесь людей в заблуждение своими западными представлениями о тёмных силах и своими вытекающими из этих представлений трактовками сутт.

Шри Раху вполне почитаемое божество, класса асура, и почитаемое не только в Тайе и не только в буддизме.

Нет в буддизме, как и нет и в любой  религии античных времён понятия - тёмные силы.
Это из других религий.

----------


## Леон И

> И это, не вводите и здесь людей в заблуждение своими западными представлениями о тёмных силах и своими вытекающими из этих представлений трактовками сутт.
> 
> Шри Раху вполне почитаемое божество, класса асура, и почитаемое не только в Тайе и не только в буддизме.
> 
> Нет в буддизме, как и нет и в любой  религии античных времён понятия - тёмные силы.
> Это из других религий.


Согласно палийской типитаке - Раху демонический асур, 

пытавшийся сожрать Солнце, но остановленный силой Будды.

Вот и не вводи людей в заблуждение.

Тебе даже ума не хватает прочитать небольшие статьи по ссылкам,

кхе кхе, умора)))

----------


## sergey

> ...
> Но, я согласен, что сутта неоднозначная, 
> 
> т.к. в махасамаи приводится иной список крутых якшей.
> ...


Да, спасибо, что посмотрели. В Махасамайя сутте ряд "командиров и генералов" яккхов, к которым Вессавана предлагает обращаться в Атанатия сутте, перечислены как вассалы четырех великих царей, пришедшие вместе с ними на встречу с Буддой.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Согласно палийской типитаке - Раху демонический асур, 
> 
> пытавшийся сожрать Солнце, но остановленный силой Будды.
> 
> Вот и не вводи людей в заблуждение.
> 
> Тебе даже ума не хватает прочитать небольшие статьи по ссылкам,
> 
> кхе кхе, умора)))


Так и написано - демонический асур ?

Скажу Вам так, что лишь у людей  западной культуры воспитанных под влиянием христианства такое родится  может.
Будьте аккуратней, чтоб не вышло раздвоение мировоззрения, довольно опасное умственное расстройство.

Также и с богами лучше поакуратней, а то и того мизера что имеете в жизни - лишитесь.

----------


## Леон И

> Да, спасибо, что посмотрели. В Махасамайя сутте ряд "командиров и генералов" яккхов, к которым Вессавана предлагает обращаться в Атанатия сутте, перечислены как вассалы четырех великих царей, пришедшие вместе с ними на встречу с Буддой.


Я посмотрел и отдельно по именам, по всему ПК.

Этот список в атанатии, он не только состоит из яккхов, 

но из всех четырех типов существ.

Странность сутты в том, 

что это единственная сутта советующая обращаться за помощью к кому-то помимо Трех Драгоценностей.

Это может указывать на интерполяцию, увы.

Хотя памятование о дэвах как таковое прописано в разных суттах...

----------


## Леон И

> Так и написано - демонический асур ?
> 
> Скажу Вам так, что лишь у людей  западной культуры воспитанных под влиянием христианства такое родится  может.
> Будьте аккуратней, чтоб не вышло раздвоение мировоззрения, довольно опасное умственное расстройство.
> 
> Также и с богами лучше поакуратней, а то и того мизера что имеете в жизни - лишитесь.


Семён Семёныч, ну что вы!

http://www.theravada.su/node/982/pfid/423

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Семён Семёныч, ну что вы!
> 
> http://www.theravada.su/node/982/pfid/423


Ну и ?
Нормальные такие разборки античных божеств - даймонов  - дзиусов - дэвас - дэво- диев - див  (сиятельных , фееричных) 
С привлечением Будды.

Чё там тёмного злого ?

Кстати эта сутта и на тибетский переведена, вместе с лунной.

----------


## Леон И

> Ну и ?
> Нормальные такие разборки античных божеств, даймонов.
> 
> Чё там тёмного злого ?


Раху с Вепачитти обладают всеми характеристиками демонов, а не божеств типитаки.

http://www.palikanon.com/english/pali_names/r/rahu.htm
http://www.palikanon.com/english/pal.../vepacitti.htm

Также они не носят титулов дэва или дэвапутта, а носят специальный титул асуринды.

----------


## Леон И

> Чё там тёмного злого ?


Вообще-то всё!

Если бы Раху осуществил свою задумку, 

то нашей чаккавале пришел бы конец.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Раху с Вепачитти обладают всеми характеристиками демонов, а не божеств типитаки.
> 
> http://www.palikanon.com/english/pali_names/r/rahu.htm
> http://www.palikanon.com/english/pal.../vepacitti.htm
> 
> Также они не носят титулов дэва или дэвапутта, а носят специальный титул асуринды.


Каких дэмонов ? Христианских ))))

Под античное дэймон: и суры и асуры и яккхи и наги - попадают.
А этимологически вообще дэймон и дэвас - один корень )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вообще-то всё!
> 
> Если бы Раху осуществил свою задумку, 
> 
> то нашей чаккавале пришел бы конец.


 )))
Он огромное количество раз это осуществляет.

Каждое солнечное затмение )

----------


## Леон И

> Каких дэмонов ?


Подумайте.

----------


## Леон И

> Он огромное количество раз это осуществляет.


Не осуществил ни разу, благодаря Будде.

Согласно палийскому канону тхеравады.

Позже индуисты стали отождествлять Раху с астрологической грахой,

а миф стали интерпретировать как затмения.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Подумайте.


Божеств.

Все они божества и к ним можно обращаться когда тебе чтото надо. 


А Шри Раху ещё и Дхармапала, в странах Тхеравады - Дхаммапала

----------


## Леон И

> Божеств.
> Других, как человек выросший вне христиаского влияния и не знаю.
> Все они божества и к ним можно обращаться когда тебе чтото надо. 
> 
> 
> А Шри Раху ещё и Дхармапала, в странах Тхеравады - Дхаммапала


Так вам уже который раз говорят, что тайские буддисты поклоняются демону.

Никакое это не божество, канонически он зловредный могущественный дух разрушения.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так вам уже который раз говорят, что тайские буддисты поклоняются демону.
> 
> Никакое это не божество, канонически он зловредный могущественный дух разрушения.


Нет.
Это дэмон в Вашей голове. 
Просто Вы западный человек, по христиански мыслите.

Для буддистов это Божество Охранитель Шри Раху.

----------


## Леон И

> Нет.
> Это дэмон в Вашей голове. 
> Просто Вы западный буддист-неофит или около-буддист
> 
> Для буддистов это Божество Охранитель Шри Раху.


В ПК нет никакого божества охранителя Шри Раху.

Не выдумывайте опять!

Шри - это вообще санскритский термин.

Есть в ПК асура разрушитель Раху, не буддист.

Все ссылки даны, все давно доказано и разжевано.

В ваджраяну культ Раху проник из индуизма.

Там он интерпретируется иначе, согласно тантрам.

Просто вы и в школах запутались )))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Тайци и другие традиционные буддисты намного ближе к мировоззрению времён Будды, чем Вы Леон И
И это все есть в типитака, просто Вы этого не замечаете, Вы в суттах просто читаете своё мировоззрение, мираж вместо буддизма.
Почитайте аттха катха может попустит и вернет к реальному буддизму

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Шри это и есть тайское Пхра
Просто тайци так произносят индийские слова.

----------


## Леон И

> И это все есть в типитака,


Бездоказательное вранье, уже который раз.

----------


## Леон И

> Шри это и есть тайское Пхра
> Просто тайци так произносят индийские слова.


Просто вы Шри Раху взяли из индуистского культа.

Там культ Раху как грахи (планета или лунный узел), 

они ему не поклоняются как асуру = демну.

Тайцы же поклоняются именно как асуру, со своей легендой.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Нет, говорю о Шри Раху именно буддийском, просто тайци слово шри произносят как пхра.
Вам даже это не понять.
Называть же Дхаммапалу дэмоном, просто невежественно.
К том уже использовать слово культ по отношению к традиционному буддизму сродни плевка в колодец из которого пьешь.
Мне Вас жаль, на понимание Вы неспособны.

----------


## Леон И

> Нет, говорю о Шри Раху именно буддийском, просто тайци слово шри произносят как пхра.
> Вам даже это не понять.
> Называть же Дхаммапалу дэмоном, просто невежественно.
> К том уже использовать слово культ по отношению к традиционному буддизму сродни плевка в колодец из которого пьешь.
> Мне Вас жаль, на понимание Вы неспособны.


Просто тайцы не произносят санскритское Шри, которое из индуизма, 

а произносят Пхра... 

Вы же произносите так, как узнали, пару часов назад, из индуизма.

Бросились гуглить незнакомую тему и нагуглили с кришнаитских сайтов.

Вот и все дела.

И дхаммапалы такого в каноне палийском нет,

его даже простым дэватом не называют, за природу, характер и мотивы.

Вам точно надо провериться, в ПНД, по месту жительства.

Это мне вас жаль, если вы таки не больной на голову чудик,

то просто самоутверждающийся через интернет неудачник.

И можете хоть чего там дальше плести, все вполне очевидно.

Вас остальные распознают рано или поздно и забанят.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Пхра это именно тайское произношение индийского шри
Это одно и тоже слово произнесённое с тайским акцентом
В тайской культуре широко используется санскрит, особенно в так называемой высокой аристократичной речи.

----------


## Леон И

В тайской тхераваде санскрит не используется.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

По поводу космологии, что не в ней суть, что она может быть различной даже в рамках самих буддийских традиций, что главное, это освобождение, в этом плане интересен фрагмент из трактата "Учение чань о мгновенном постижении":

Затем он задал следующий вопрос: "Составляет ли конфуцианство, даосизм и буддизм по сути одно учение или их три?"
— "Для людей с огромными способностями, которые занимаются ими, они являются одним и тем же. В понимании людей с ограниченным интеллектом они различаются. Все они происходят из проявления своей собственной природы. Ее выражения вызывают различия, которые создают три учения /91/. Остается ли человек в заблуждении или испытывает озарения, это зависит от него самого, а не от того, существуют ли различные учения или одно".

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В тайской тхераваде санскрит не используется.


Вы вообще не знакомы с тайской культурой, обществом, языками, в том  числе и с таким явлением как раджасап (что можно назвать высокая аристократичная королевская речь).
А пытаетесь выносить суждение о том чего совсем не знаете.

В Тайе широко используются санскритские слова. В том числе и в Будда Сасане и в Сангхе, так напр. : Пхра Кхру это просто тайское произношение Шри Гуру.

Вы вообще ничего не знаете о индийских и азийских обществах, истории, культурах(где напр. наличие высокой аристократичной речи и обычного разговорного языка (двух практически разных языков) - вполне нормальное и естественное, практически повсеместное явление).
У Вас даже нет и намёка на Знание кабинетного учёного, а сплошной винегрет в голове, и этой гремучей смесью Вы уже который год травите людей.

----------


## Леон И

> "Составляет ли конфуцианство, даосизм и буддизм по сути одно учение или их три?"


В даосизме точно иная космология.

Берите хотя бы миф о явлении человека от букашек...

Само Дао напоминает скорее Брахман, но уж точно не буддийскую анатмаваду с ниришваравадой.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В тайской Сангхе не используется санскрит.


Слова санскритские вполне используют:
Пхра Кхру, это произнесённое на тайский манер  Шри Гуру
Так иерархи тайской Традиционной Сангхи также зовутся.

И  Вы ещё отрицаете выше, что Пхра это тайское произношение санскритского  Шри, в названии божества Пхра Раху. 
Или уже не отрицаете ?

Для буддистов тайских Шри Раху, а для Вас выросшего в другой культуре - дэмон.

----------


## Алсу

К чему такой спор? В Ваджраяне: Кали - йидам, Шива - пала, Рахула - пала. В парампаре так передается. К тому же всякие Дхармапалы из класса гьялпо и цен в порядке вещей. Особенно у ньингмапов.  Ученые могут делать свои забавные выводы. Как-то меня насмешила одна научная работа, когда тюркский нижний мир _кэтит ютюген_ там отождествили с географическим названием местности, почему то посчитав, что его так назвали по имени местности, а не наоборот.

----------


## Pasha

Мантра Намо Амитабая требует лунга?

----------


## Choi

Нет.

----------


## Pasha

> Нет.


 Вы точно знаете?

----------


## Choi

Мои знания для вас не имеют значения, что бы я ни сказал, вы будете сомневаться. Для чего задавать вопрос, любой ответ на который для вас будет неудовлетворителен?
Есть несколько решений проблемы в подобных случаях - находят ответ в книгах, типа Нагрима, спрашивают у своего учителя, ну или познают сами.

----------


## Pasha

> Мои знания для вас не имеют значения, что бы я ни сказал, вы будете сомневаться. Для чего задавать вопрос, любой ответ на который для вас будет неудовлетворителен?
> Есть несколько решений проблемы в подобных случаях - находят ответ в книгах, типа Нагрима, спрашивают у своего учителя, ну или познают сами.


Ваши знания на что то опираются. В каком месте Нагрима вы прочли? А подбросить монетку или пойти к шаману или к духам я и без вас догадаюсь! Тут гораздо больше решений.

----------


## Алсу

> знания на что то опираются


Здесь можно опереться на Будду: "Если желаешь узреть страну, в которой обитают бодхисаттвы и архаты, следует обратиться лицом к Западу, где заходит солнце, поклониться и произносить Намо Амитабхая Буддхая" 
(Сукхавативьюха сутра).

----------


## Pasha

Я думаю раз он не сказал про лунг значит он не нужен.

----------


## Дубинин

> Я думаю раз он не сказал про лунг значит он не нужен.


Мне кажется, вы раз спрашивайте и сомневаетесь.., то играете в игрушки веры и  предположений.. а йогин живёт прямым познанием- например возникло перед вами Солнце (рассвет) и вы кай йогин познаёте Брахму рассвета (сотворение рассвета), так- же если вы не переживаете "явление Амитабхи" - как нечто происходящее, то вам нужен некто, кто укажет (лунгом- вангом) на ваш- же переживаемый опыт.. и после вы уже его будете опознавать.

----------

Вольдемар (08.05.2018)

----------


## Самура

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, нужна ли передача на чтение мантры ОМ МАНИ ПЕМЕ ХУМ? Есть ли вообще какое то разделение на мантры, требующие передачи и не требующие таковой? Спасибо


По любому эти мантры принесут только благо, вопрос только в их эффективности. Максимально эффективный результат будут конечно приносить те мантры на которые вы получили передачу от Учителя.

----------


## Владимир А

> В Ваджраяне: Кали - йидам, Шива - пала, Рахула - пала. В парампаре так передается.


Это учение позднего тантризма. Причем Кали признается защитником только в гелуге и боне.
Если же брать за авторитет Типитаку, то им просто нет смысла поклоняться. По трем основным причинам. Первая, есть более сильные боги, располагающиеся на более высоких космологических уровнях. Вторая, все они не могут править камму поклонника. Третья, все они слабее Будды, именно в плане сиддх, духовных возможностей.

----------


## Сурья

Интересует садхана Намгьялмы,текст садханы как он принят в Гелуг,и как можно получить передачу в данную практику

----------


## Айрат

> Интересует садхана Намгьялмы,текст садханы как он принят в Гелуг,и как можно получить передачу в данную практику


Следите за новостями, периодически ее посвящения дают. Но почему именно Намгьялму, а не, например, Белую Тару? Они очень похожи, некоторые учителя говорят, что это одна и та же энергия. Но Белую Тару дают чаще )))

----------


## Anthony

> Интересует садхана Намгьялмы,текст садханы как он принят в Гелуг,и как можно получить передачу в данную практику


Так гелугпинцы это пожалуй самая гастролирующая по России школа. 
У заезжего ламы и попросите (если ездят к вам в город)

----------

